# Miracle grow seed start mix



## lizerd (Mar 3, 2010)

After reading a message where someone used miracle grow seed starter mix, I thought I would try it, well, Im not smart and tried to grow a seedling in a 18 oz plastic cup filled with the stuff, in my experience it cannot sustain a plant past the first couple sets of true leaves, we found that the leaves yellow and dry up quickly.  We started 20 seeds in the stuff, they ALL yellowed quickly, then as soon as transplant they went green.

next time, straight soil, it has worked before without issue, seeds start just fine it, and they grow as tall as the cup before coming rootbound and droopy.


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 3, 2010)

I actually use MG seed starter and have great results throughout my whole grow, adding a few things when needed.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 3, 2010)

yea man usually people use the seed starter mix as a good base soil when making their own. The only things in it are sphag mass, perlite, and some fertilizer if i remember correctly, so for more developed strains you will have to mix in more additives like casting, blood meal, bone meal, etc... 

I have grown a few plants in this stuff straight before and just added nutes later on but those were just bagseeds.


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

MG Seed Starter mix is the only soil I use....I can get it at the local Agent Orange down the street...but yes you hve to feed your seedlings when you use it...I start feeding them when they hve two sets of true leaves. I like the fact that it has almost nothing in it...leaves me in control of feeding them...


----------



## lizerd (Mar 3, 2010)

Guess its just, Different strokes for different folks, just giving my experience with the stuff, thought I could save some folks some trouble, personally I dont add any nutes to anything that small, nor do we mix up our own soil, we arent that smart.  
The rest of our seed starter mix got dumped in the yard
If it works for you, God speed
I know we wont use it again


----------



## Trafic (Mar 3, 2010)

I use it, but I transplant before it get's past it's second set of true leaves.


----------



## lizerd (Mar 3, 2010)

It seems you have to transplant right away, I like letting the plant get as tall as the cup with 4 or 5 nodes before transplanting, and you cant do that with the MG seed mix


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 3, 2010)

hater said:
			
		

> Guess its just, Different strokes for different folks, just giving my experience with the stuff, thought I could save some folks some trouble, personally I dont add any nutes to anything that small, nor do we mix up our own soil, we arent that smart.
> The rest of our seed starter mix got dumped in the yard
> If it works for you, God speed
> I know we wont use it again



hater, the soil isn't the problem you not knowing the exact PH of your water is killing your plants. Are you smart enough to put water in a vial, add three drops of PH test and see what it is? I bet you are going to be very surprised. 

CHECK YOUR PH DUDE.


----------



## lizerd (Mar 3, 2010)

ph from the ro station is always less than 30 ppm and is 6.5 to 6.7
and no, I dont know how to use a vial, but I do know how to use a hanna meter that self checks calibration.

Same water is being used from germ, thru sprout, thru seedling, thru small veg, plant is green at first, turns yellow, and then back green after transplant to soil


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 4, 2010)

The mg seed starter's purpose is to sprout and grow till the first set of true leaves than transplant. I have found that their regular potting soil which feeds for 3 months sprouts seeds just fine and in my experience I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## lizerd (Mar 4, 2010)

I wish I knew that a month ago, I think I stressed the plant for 2 weeks of no growth, while it recovered


----------



## high before and after (Mar 5, 2010)

I used miracle gro mix but I thought the perlite was extremely skimpy so I added more. 

Is it a rip off? I don't know, but with seeds that cost 90 for 10, I don't want to take chances.


----------



## Aldebaran (Mar 5, 2010)

Saw a post the other day " Don't over-love your plants." 

That's I can really say on the subject.

and pee can neutralize the PH in the soil


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 5, 2010)

hey hater, look at my first grow journal ...i used MG for that one ..theres a few mixing tips in there.


----------

